# Does anyone know how to transfer your DVR recordings from a hopper 3 to a computer



## Jim roe (Sep 25, 2019)

Does anyone know how to transfer your DVR recordings from a hopper 3 to a computer or a portable hard drive that could be watched on a computer? Basically, I have a hopper 3 full of recordings and my contract is up they tried to jump my bill up 60% so I would like to save my recordings and be able to watch them without dish Service. To record one at a time would be a nightmare. Is there any way of doing this to that I can save my recordings and watch them without dish cheating me? I know I could keep the hopper 3 and watch it with a dish not hooked to it but I think they will probably charge me $350 for not returning the hopper 3. Does anyone have any kind of resolution for this situation that I get my recordings and not let dish screw me over?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The programming is encrypted and cannot be transferred to another playback device (other than another DISH receiver that is also active on your account). You can transfer content to external drives, but it must be connected to a DISH receiver on the same account to view the content.


----------



## Jim roe (Sep 25, 2019)

James Long said:


> The programming is encrypted and cannot be transferred to another playback device (other than another DISH receiver that is also active on your account). You can transfer content to external drives, but it must be connected to a DISH receiver on the same account to view the content.


Would you happen to know how much they charge for Hopper three if you cancel your account and don't return the DVR ? Because I can disconnect it from The satellite line and still watch my recordings as long as I don't hook it back up to dish


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

You would need to check your agreement with DISH ... but it appears the charge would be $349 for an unreturned Hopper 3.
I would not count on being able to play back content indefinitely. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

A 60% increase is not the normal increases with Dish. My bill has gone up in $5 increments, usually in February. What do you subscribe to? If it's the Everything Pack it should have gone down with the departure of HBO.


----------



## Jim roe (Sep 25, 2019)

Does anyone know how much the fee is for a hopper 3 after your 2 year contract is up and you cancel service and do not return the hopper 3 DVR to them ? How much they bill you for not returning the DVR.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

See above - and ask DISH.


----------



## Jim roe (Sep 25, 2019)

James Long said:


> See above - and ask DISH.


I don't want them to know as I have not figured out what I am going to do yet.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

You can transfer stuff to your PC. You need a video capture card and would have to play each item from the Hopper to the video capture card. Given the time and cost it doesn't seem worth it. You should check some of the streaming services to see if they carry the content you're trying to keep. It would be worthwhile paying $5/month rather than $349 for a Hopper as a storage device.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

Jim roe said:


> I don't want them to know as I have not figured out what I am going to do yet.





Jim roe said:


> Does anyone know how much the fee is for a hopper 3 after your 2 year contract is up and you cancel service and do not return the hopper 3 DVR to them ? How much they bill you for not returning the DVR.


Just take $350 and flush it. It's not going to work out the way you're considering. Without an active DISH account, the recordings on a Hopper will be unwatchable far sooner than later.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

On a side note. Interesting that in your original post, you use the terms, "dish cheating me" and "not let dish screw me over" just because the 2 year offer you both agreed to has expired. Everyone knows that day will eventually come yet some are indignant when it does.


----------



## Jim roe (Sep 25, 2019)

VDP07 said:


> On a side note. Interesting that in your original post, you use the terms, "dish cheating me" and "not let dish screw me over" just because the 2 year offer you both agreed to has expired. Everyone knows that day will eventually come yet some are indignant when it does.


It is because they treat new customers better than ones that have been with them for years That's how they screw people over


----------



## Jim roe (Sep 25, 2019)

VDP07 said:


> Just take $350 a flush it. It's not going to work out the way you're considering. Without an active DISH account, the recordings a Hopper will be unwatchable far sooner than later.


You can keep the dish receiver unplugged from the RG6 cable and watch DVRs as long as you want it's not going to stop as long as you have it unhooked before they disconnect before they can turn it off


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Jim roe said:


> You can keep the dish receiver unplugged from the RG6 cable and watch DVRs as long as you want it's not going to stop as long as you have it unhooked before they disconnect before they can turn it off


As mentioned above, I would not count on being able to play back content indefinitely.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Why do people feel that they are entitled to the new customer rate "forever" ?


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Jim roe said:


> It is because they treat new customers better than ones that have been with them for years That's how they screw people over


I've been a E* customer since 1997. I was a new customer when they sold programming by a yearly rate and gave the receivers away, in essence, for "free". I purchased a model 4000 for $300 and got my 1st year of programming included. The next year I paid $300 for a years worth of programming. This went on for a few years until the cost for a years worth of programming went too high and they eventually dropped offering the prepaid year. I owned the model 4000 (they did not have a lease program at the time)

One thing they did for me (unofficially) was to give me replacement receivers for free (I never paid for the service contract). I eventually purchased my 1st DVR a model 942. The hard drive died, the sent me a new one. I went through 10 942's! when one day out of the blue a 622 showed up on my doorstep. I've had 3 different 622's, the current one has lasted the longest.

E* is a company that rewards loyal customers, not by giving away the farm like they do for new customers, but by providing excellent customer service.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

Jim roe said:


> You can keep the dish receiver unplugged from the RG6 cable and watch DVRs as long as you want it's not going to stop as long as you have it unhooked before they disconnect before they can turn it off


Believe what you want, but I and countless others can confirm, what you believe regarding endless access to those recordings is 100% incorrect.

Edit: Think about it this way. Most users know that if your receiver is not connected to power or the dish for a few weeks, the receiver *will* lose authorization to view subscribed programming. Without needing to know the technical function that make this possible, it's safe to assume the same function is responsible for limiting the time frame that recordings can be viewed.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

Jim roe said:


> It is because they treat new customers better than ones that have been with them for years That's how they screw people over


Either you've only been with dish for 2 years or they gave you something you wanted (discounts, equip. upgrades etc.) in exchange for a new 2 year commitment from you. Either way, your above statement, *as it pertains to you,* seems a bit contradictory.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Instead of paying for that receiver, why not just drop to the lowest package they have and start binge-watching the recordings until it's done? that would be about six months worth, you should be caught up by then.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hauppauge PVR 1212 has component inputs that can receive up to 1080p video from the component outputs on VIP or Hopper DVR's. The only drawback is the transfer must be done in real time, not a digital copy. Great for archiving movies, etc. readable from a PC or burned to a DVD or Blu-Ray.


----------



## r194ondi (Aug 21, 2007)

go to Amzn and buy a powered 1 input to 2 output splitter. also buy an HD Cloner. connect the splitter input to the output of your rcvr, one output to your tv, the other output to the cloner. The cloner will "record" what is on the input to a usb stick in 1080p, 2 channel audio. better than loosing it all.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

r194ondi said:


> HD Cloner.


for $160 ?!


----------

